# End of the Road for Old Microsoft Products!



## Mike (Jan 22, 2016)

This is an update to my previous post about I.E.

I got this Email this morning.

Read it, I hope that it helps somebody.

Mike.



*Have you come across the term ‘Patch Tuesday’? It’s a popular name for the second Tuesday in
every month, when Microsoft releases a new batch of updates (or ‘patches’) for Windows and other
software via the Windows Update system.

This month’s Patch Tuesday came around last week, and it marked the end of the
road for a couple of Microsoft products you may still be using. In other words, no more updates
will be offered for those products. If any security flaws are found in them in the future, Microsoft
won’t do anything to fix them and the world’s hackers will be free to take advantage of them.

The products getting the chop are Windows 8 and old versions of Internet Explorer. One way or
another, you’ve probably upgraded everything necessary already, but it’s always best to make
sure.

Let’s start with Internet Explorer:

If you’re using Windows 8.1 or Windows 7, you should have Internet Explorer 11.
If you’re using Windows Vista, you should have Internet Explorer 9.

If you’re not sure which version of Internet Explorer you have (and it’s not something you’re likely
to remember!), start it up, then press the Alt key to display its menu bar near the top of the window.
Open the Help menu and choose About Internet Explorer to see the version number. If you find
you’re using an older version than the one noted above, simply visit www.microsoft.com/windows/ie
and you’ll be able to upgrade to the newest available version (for free, of course).

Incidentally, you’ll notice Windows XP doesn’t appear in that list. I sincerely hope you’re not still
using XP, but if you are, you definitely shouldn’t be using its ancient version of Internet Explorer!
Instead, switch to either Mozilla Firefox (www.firefox.com) or Google Chrome (www.google.com/chrome),
both of which are far more secure and receive regular updates.

Windows 8:

The other product that’s just reached the end of its life is Windows 8. It’s hard to believe anyone
would have stuck with this ill-judged and awkward version of Windows a second longer than they
had to, and when Windows 8.1 arrived you probably grabbed it with both hands.

If you didn’t, the time has come to do so. Go to the Start screen and click the Store tile to open the
Windows Store app. When the app appears, you’ll see a large banner inviting you to upgrade to
Windows 8.1 for free: click that banner, then click Download and follow the straightforward instructions.
Within a day or two of upgrading to Windows 8.1, the Windows Update system will upgrade you a little
further, to something even better called ‘Windows 8.1 Update 1’, giving you a PC that’s a lot easier to
use (as well as being more secure and receiving regular updates for years to come).

Hang on a sec, though! If you are still using Windows 8, and you want something that’s secure and
well-designed, why not jump straight to Windows 10? You’re probably receiving regular prompts to
upgrade to Windows 10, and – since the time has come to move away from Windows 8 – perhaps
now is the moment to take up that offer while you can still do so for free. *


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2016)

I sure hope they're still updating Windows 7, because that's what I'm using.  I'm very suspicious of Windows 10, and friends have had trouble with it, so I am not anxious to upgrade.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm still using xp with google chrome, I don't plan to switch till this old pc dies, not fake dies, but genuinely dies and then I'll probably not replace it with anything windows or at least I'd never use IE ever again that's for sure.  I run my malware detectors regularly and keep security up-to-date, so far so good.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 22, 2016)

Goodbye Microsoft!   Clickable link----->  http://goodbye-microsoft.com/


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2016)

Windows 7 is going to be supported until 2020,
or 2022 I read last week.
XP was the best system from Microsoft, in my
opinion, I had to move on because my hard
drive was too small on that computer.

*tnthomas*, your link has been hi-jacked and it
goes straight to advert for something with a
link to a download.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 23, 2016)

Mike said:


> *tnthomas*, your link has been hi-jacked and it
> goes straight to advert for something with a
> link to a download.
> 
> Mike.



Sorry, I should have explained- the link is as it should be, it is the "Goodbye Microsoft" project, where-by a person could download a Windows executable installer(win32-loader.exe) and install Debian GNU/linux operating system from the Windows environment.    Here is a "README" plain text document that explains more: 



> ===== Win32-Loader - 0.7.8+deb8u1 =====
> 
> == What is Win32-Loader? ==
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2016)

So tnthomas this is a useful programme, that is better
than the original Microsoft one?

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 23, 2016)

Linux is very useful, it is an operating system for computers which, unlike Microsoft's Windows...has security in place by default.  Linux systems are much less vulnerable to the typical malware that plagues the Windows world.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2016)

can linux be installed on an older laptop which is not very happy with a newer windows 8-1 version at all .. freezes and all , is a dell laptop 6200 
 or can Linux be a better one to install on it .. its an older computer but still working. also any program you know that I can use to store info on like medical benefits accounts numbers and passwords and info about covers and all things like that ..any help would be appreciated .. thanks


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks, tnt. 

After updating my 2yr old HP desktop to Windows 8.1, I updated again last year to Windows 10. My computer came with Internet Explorer (completely installed, I assume), but I downloaded Firefox soon as I got the computer home, without registering or initiating IE. I'm assuming it's ok just sitting there unused. If IE was completely installed at factory, would you recommend I uninstall it?

I agree, XP was perfect.


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> Thanks, tnt.
> 
> After updating my 2yr old HP desktop to Windows 8.1, I updated again last year to Windows 10. My computer came with Internet Explorer (completely installed, I assume), but I downloaded Firefox soon as I got the computer home, without registering or initiating IE. I'm assuming it's ok just sitting there unused. If IE was completely installed at factory, would you recommend I uninstall it?
> 
> I agree, XP was perfect.




I don't know if you can remove IE from your Computer.

Do you have another search engine besides Firefox?
If not I would keep the IE. I had IE on my XP PC for
many years, I also had opera, just as a backup for
my Firefox.

Although Firefox is very good, it does sometimes go
wrong, so a standby is a good idea.

Mike.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 4, 2016)

You're right Mike, I apologize.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2016)

I approached W10 with a bit of caution, and some skepticism, and finally installed it 2 or 3 months ago.  There was a period of "learning" involved, and I had to look hard for some of the things I used to get to easily under W7.  However, I have reached the point where I now feel comfortable with W10, and actually prefer it, in many cases.  I continue to use Google Chrome as my primary browser, but I am finding more and more applications that seem to work better, and faster using W10 Edge.  As more and more updates seem to be released every week...on Tuesdays...W10 continues to improve....IMO.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 4, 2016)

I will keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2016)

I, too, got tired of all the Ads and Tracking going on.  I run ABP and Blur on my system....which stops the ads, and tracking.  Once in awhile I run into a site which says I need to turn of my ad blocker to proceed....which is a pretty good clue that the site is a scam...so I leave that site.  These apps do a pretty good job on Chrome and Firefox, but ABP is still working on an app for Edge....should be released in April.  

I do like the Cortana feature on W10...once I got used to using it, I was able to navigate my way around in W10 much faster.  Now that I know where to go, I'm just a click or two from almost anything in W10.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, they finally made it impossible for me not to have to upgrade my computer, chrome had become buggy so I went to do a reinstall, not possible anymore since now even chrome has since decided to stop supporting updates to older OS.  Gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  I haven't used is as my browser in ages and for my pc it's useless, my pc has been rendered practically inoperable at this point.  I knew that day would come, but,I'm going to miss this old gal and xp.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Son_ of_ Perdition sounds good to me .. its an old vista one is very slow so will pop the linux on it .. thanks for your advice ...


----------



## PA_grandma (Mar 5, 2016)

My son installed Linux for me some months ago...no problems...works great.  Just have to log in each time.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 5, 2016)

Rainee said:


> can linux be installed on an older laptop which is not very happy with a newer windows 8-1 version at all .. freezes and all , is a dell laptop 6200
> or can Linux be a better one to install on it .. its an older computer but still working.



I am sorry Rainee, I did not see your reply until today.   Answer is a very emphatic "yes", Linux loves older laptops.



Rainee said:


> also any program you know that I can use to store  info on like medical benefits accounts numbers and passwords and info  about covers and all things like that ..any help would be appreciated ..  thanks



You can use a simple text document to record your medical benefits accounts numbers and passwords while on your Dell, and then save(copy) that file to a removable media(like a USB drive), or put it the text in an email and email it to yourself.     I'm not sure what you mean by "covers"....?


----------



## Mike (Mar 5, 2016)

Well Son_of_Perdition,

You came on a bit strong there I think.

If you browse the internet you use a browser like Google, Firefox etc.

If you search the internet, you use a search engine like Google, Firefox etc.

Mike.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 7, 2016)

Rainee said:


> Thanks Son_ of_ Perdition sounds good to me .. its an old vista one is very slow so will pop the linux on it .. thanks for your advice ...



http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/5-lightweight-linux-for-old-computers

Also of interest for Apple users

https://consumerist.com/2016/03/07/apple-users-targeted-with-widescale-ransomware-campaign-for-first-time/

And last, I think this article explains the difference of the security platforms on Apple, MicroSoft & Linux better than I could

http://fossforce.com/2016/03/linux-distros-look-insecure-even-though-theyre-not/


----------



## kaufen (Mar 28, 2016)

Goodbye Microsoft! I will keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a machine about vintage 2005 that was XP.  The computer club where I used to live changed it to Linux.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 12, 2016)

I have tried to do it to mine Manatee  which is 2006 model Dell but it won`t take it .. its going kinda ok on Vista but its slow and doesn`t seem to like 
the added software to make it run properly.. I don`t hardly use it but would like to have one machine with linux on it .. I did answer SOP on this but it
just wouldn`t take the Linux or else I am doing it wrong.. lol .. So glad you managed to get Linux  on your older 2005 machine..


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 20, 2016)

Rainee said:


> I have tried to do it to mine Manatee  which is 2006 model Dell but it won`t take it .. its going kinda ok on Vista but its slow and doesn`t seem to like
> the added software to make it run properly.. I don`t hardly use it but would like to have one machine with linux on it .. I did answer SOP on this but it
> just wouldn`t take the Linux or else I am doing it wrong.. lol .. So glad you managed to get Linux  on your older 2005 machine..



never mind


----------



## Rainee (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Son of perdition . 
I`ll buy a linux mint off ebay later this week.. free postage and only $5 as not having any luck doing a usb or iso .. 
so a dvd will be a lot better and easier.. the older computer I reinstalled windows vista again and it seems to be ok 
for now but as soon as it slows or misbehaves lol off it goes and linux goes on , just giving it one more chance at the moment .. 
thanks for all your help ..


----------

